
School project showing the amount of sugar in beverages - recoiledsnake
http://i.imgur.com/pzqfmru.jpg?1
======
rikacomet
This image is being shared a lot lately, don't know its origin, but I want to
note, that before people jump to assumptions, please be careful to remember,
that sugar is not always, in its natural form, most of the times, it is in
complex compound forms, forming with other ingredients.(see the article on
coke for 2 days ago that made it to HN frontpage)

also, a just way of reading this, is that if you start counting how many
carbons and hydrogen atoms are inside human body, it would sound silly. The
same thing goes for sugar here.

~~~
cincinnatus
What are you talking about? Glucose and fructose is all you'll find. It might
be sucrose, but it is all the same by weight and effect once it hits your
stomach.

~~~
rikacomet
I'm talking about neutralization effect, which is caused by anti-nutrients.
sugar compounds, based on its form is digested differently and have different
effects.

Like a famous case is fibre in food, disallows the benefits of zinc.

You might want to check this:
<http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/571880/sugar>

Additionally, how you can also see this is, the difference in sugar
concentration, means that though the amount is large, it is still not the
same. sugar is a very broad term, as you may find from the above article.

If this is a genuine school project, that it is good for that general age.

